# Key West Charter?



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

We have a group going down to Key West at the end of Jan. Does anyone have any good suggestions/experience with some charter boats down that way. We are looking for a Private charter for the day. TIA.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Andy Griffith Charters.. www.fishandy.com

I decked for him for a season a few years ago! Tons of local knowledge and some great boats!!


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

How many in your party


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.conchyjoeskw.com/conchy_joes_charters.html
Very nice guy who finds fish.


----------



## Last Resort (Oct 5, 2007)

*Key West Fishing*

Try Capt. Rush Maltz.....Odyssea Fishing....runs out of Murray Marina. Good guy....tons of local knowledge, finds fish, and has fun.


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

Call Capt. Keith Hebert on the Lucky Strike, I worked for him last year around this time and we were the top boat on the island nearly every trip. this time of the year expect tuna, wahoo, a few stray dolphin! 305-923-0129


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, we have a party of 6-8.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

*fish andy*

been many times lot of fun ask for capt Eurie.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*I can say this!*

Lucky Strike's Captain, Keith Hebert is the fellow that many of the local charter boats down there hire as mate when he is available. Keith was trained before he got there. But with what he has learned in the years that he's been there, he is considered in the top 5 in KW. We fished with Keith and his mate Skip last Sept. and caught a huge wahoo and had 2 BIG fish spit the hook. (probably Blue Marlin) 
Keith works for us in the middle of the summer as captain. He used to run the Wendy 2 back when Joel Moye owned it and also ran the 2 Timer before Dennis Miller bought the boat and named it Native Son's. 

Emerald Coast gave the contact # He can fish as many as 6
www.aquaventurecharters.com :thumbsup:


----------

